# H: $$$ W: Orks



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

hello everyone not sure if this is the right area or anything but i am looking for a nice sized ork army for 40k to buy for my brother who is in the hospital..


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Your best bet is to change the title to H: $$$ W: Orks

I unfortunately don't have an army to sell you but I wish the best of luck to you and your brother.


----------



## Jamescuk (Jan 10, 2007)

*Hi*

I'm actually selling some Orks on Ebay

Ork Horde Here

Ork Mob on Bikes Here

Ork Tankbustas Here

Ork Big Mek with Shokk Attack Gun Here

Happy to take a reasonable offer.

James


----------

